# university milk?



## judu (Apr 15, 2010)

i went to the old dump site today and as i watched the bulldozers finish off about allthats left of it, i thought i would wait till they left and look...i found this "half" of a milk bottle.....says university of tennessee creamery...i can find no info on it....could this come from the actual university?.......hoping some milk people might no more on this bottle....


----------



## crozet86 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes that is the university's milk bottle.Most university bottles are rare and command high prices.I dont know much about yours but im assuming it to have been a great bottle.In 1996 i dug a UNIVERSITY OF VIRGINIA 1/2 pint slugplate and it was at the time the only one known,I sold it for $700.00 in 2000.Since then i have dug 2 more of the same bottle.If i were you i would go back there and search good there may be another unbroken one close by,good luck.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Apr 16, 2010)

yes it came from the school and all college bottles are  very sought after and command good $$$


----------



## madman (Apr 16, 2010)

dan that would have been a good one! ive dug quarts that say  university of tn. knoxville tn.


----------



## judu (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone, i thought this one might have been a pretty good bottle....how would a university of tenn. milk get into the greenville sc dump i wonder?....maybe theres another if im lucky.....does anyone know how many universities had milk bottles?..eddie siad he had dug virginia and mike had found a few tennessee..are there much more because i had never heard of them......thanks again all


----------



## madman (Apr 16, 2010)

hey dan heres the quart i dug


----------



## crozet86 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a V.P.I. creamery bottle which is from Va. Tech,a univ. of Florida which are both packed away at the moment.There are quite a few milks from colleges and university's out there.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 17, 2010)

I've dug a Rhode Island State College milk bottle.  It's rare, and is worth $70-100 (less on ebay though).


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 17, 2010)

I bet there is a University of CT milk out there somewhere, it was/kinda is an agricultural school. If anybody knows of one, I want it!


----------



## judu (Apr 17, 2010)

hey mike, thats a great one you dug! looks like its in nice shape too....seems there are alot of college milks out there..


----------



## J H Withrow (Apr 17, 2010)

Seems to me that it would be a lot of fun to collect one bottle from every school one could find.  What an "assembled set" that would be.  I know - just dreamin.


----------



## lockdown1051 (Jul 1, 2017)

You still have the vpi creamery milk bottle from va tech?


----------



## lockdown1051 (Mar 8, 2018)

*Vpi Creamery Milk Bottle*



crozet86 said:


> I have a V.P.I. creamery bottle which is from Va. Tech,a univ. of Florida which are both packed away at the moment.There are quite a few milks from colleges and university's out there.


 Do you still have the VPI CREAMERY MILK BOTTLE FROM VA. TECH?


----------



## lockdown1051 (Mar 21, 2018)

You still have the VPI CREAMERY MILK bottle?


----------



## lockdown1051 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Vpi creamery milk bottle*



crozet86 said:


> I have a V.P.I. creamery bottle which is from Va. Tech,a univ. of Florida which are both packed away at the moment.There are quite a few milks from colleges and university's out there.


 you still have the VPI CREAMERY MILK BOTTLE?


----------



## carling (Mar 21, 2018)

He posted 7 years ago.  Try sending him a private message.


----------

